# Rechenprogramm erstellen



## Tobias_93 (16. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein Programm erstellen wie hier http://tobias93c.to.funpic.de/seite1.html aber  natürlich als ein richtiges Programm , was nicht extra im Browser aufgerufen werden muss.

Was für Software brauch ich dafür?

Welche Programierersprache muss ich dafür können?

MfG Tobi


----------



## Tobias Köhler (17. September 2007)

Sowas kannst du ganz leicht mit einer Programmiersprache erreichen, die GUIs erstellen kann. Spontan fallen mir da ein: Java, Delphi, C, ...

für Java wäre eine Entwicklungsumgebung wie Eclipse ratsam, gibt es kostenlos
Bei Delphi gibt es von Borland Software, glaub aber die kostet was.
Und mit C/++/# kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus^^

Aber um "nur" Berechnungen zu machen eignet sich eigentlich (fast) jede Sprache.

Welche Programmiersprachen kennst du denn bereits? Delphi war bei mir ganz gut für den Einstieg, Java war auch nicht schwer


----------



## zerix (17. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich kann leider kein Delphi und kann deswegen nicht beurteilen wie leicht man da eine GUI hinbekommt. Da du ja nichts großes schreiben willst, würde ich dir mal Java empfehlen, da dort GUIs leicht zu realisieren sind. Bei c++ ist das schon wesentlich komplizierter. Wie es bei C# aussieht kann ich leider auch nicht sagen, aber ich schätze mal, dass es ähnlich Java ist.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (17. September 2007)

Also in Delphi ist es sehr leicht eine GUI zu erzeugen, da der Editor von vornherein ein WYSIWYG-Editor ist. Der Download ist kostenlos(Delphi 2005 oder so)

Aber Java ist auch zu empfehlen. Letztendlich musst du entscheiden, aber ich denke mal Java hat mehr Zukunft


----------



## Tobias_93 (17. September 2007)

Hey,

also ich kenne bisjetzt keine Programmierersprache!

Dann werde ih mich jetzt wohl für Java entscheiden.

Was für ein Programm brauch ich dafür?

MfG Tobi


----------



## Arster-Boy (17. September 2007)

Ich würde dir Visual Basic 2005 empfehlen, das ist bei Windows kostenlos und ist sehr einfach
Dabei kann ich dir auch helfen.


----------



## Arster-Boy (17. September 2007)

Ich würde dir Visual Basic 2005 als Sprache empfehlen, das ist bei Windows kostenlos und ist sehr einfach
Dabei kann ich dir auch helfen.


----------



## zerix (17. September 2007)

@Arster-Boy
Soweit jede Programmier-Sprache ist kostenlos. Und wenn es um helfen geht, glaube ich findet man bei jeder Sprache jemanden der helfen kann. Also diese zwei Kriterien sollten nicht alleine der Entscheidungsgrund für eine Sprache sein.

@Tobias_93
Für Java kann ich dir eclipse empfehlen. Netbeans ist auch nicht schlecht. 
http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
http://www.netbeans.info/downloads/start.php

Dieses Buch für Java ist für Anfänger gut geeignet.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/


MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (17. September 2007)

Für Java benötigst du "eigentlich" kein weiteres Programm, außer einem Editor. Aber zu empfehlen ist Eclipse

Mehrere Ansammlungen von Links zu Java-Tutorials:

http://www.onlinetutorials.de/jav-index.htm
http://java.programmersbase.net/

Tipp

Java API

Wenn du mit Java eine GUI bauen willst, kannst du AWT, Swing oder SWT benutzen, AWT ist alt, Swing hat nen großen Umfang, SWT ist schlanker.

Wenn du dich für Eclipse entscheidest, gibt es auch GUI-Builder, die dir erheblich helfen werden. Siehe Visual Editor
Falls du Fragen zur Installation hast, kannst du gerne fragen


----------



## Tobias Köhler (17. September 2007)

:-D hm, fast der selbe Inhalt, nur 2 min später


----------



## Tobias_93 (17. September 2007)

Hey,

danke das ihr mir so geholfen habt! Das ist ja mal ein richtig gutes Forum. 

Ich lese mir die Seiten mit den Infos durch.

Und wenn ich fragen hab frag ich einfach.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Tobias_93 (17. September 2007)

Hi,

welchen Eclipse soll ich downloaden? 

MfG Tobi


----------



## zerix (17. September 2007)

Für Java-Development, also die erste Download-Möglichkeit.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias_93 (17. September 2007)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir bitte ein kleinen einführungs kurs fürs Eclipse geben!?

MFG Tobi


----------

